# Flinders off-shore bash



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

PPB has really been busting my balls lately and frankly, I'm getting tired of catching small pinkies... or nothing at all, which is all too often the case lately. Hobie Vic tells me there's some nice reefs off Flinders that aren't too far out, so I'm going to investigate ASAP. Sounds like he's busy for the next few weeks but I don't think I can wait that long. So I'm going to keep an eye on the weather and the first hint I get of a nice warm day with light winds, I'm there. Anyone interested in trying to line something up?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm always keen for something like this Josh, keep us posted :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Thought you might stick your hand up. 
Will let you know as soon as I spy a contender of a day.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope to fish off Flinders Sunday week. I will have a noobie with me so I won't be going out too far.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Sunday week... hrmmm. No can do... 'tis my son's first b'day. Next saturday is a possibility though.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah i'll be in on that venture myself, 5th...
how did you go out of frankston this morning...get a fed of squid and maybe onto a snapper or two


----------

